# Arrowhead-  Can anyone help?



## Trizey (Nov 13, 2005)

I've got this arrowhead that was my grandfathers, but don't know much about it.

It appears to be a spear point that is 5" long x 2" wide.

Maybe nicodemus or Son can tell me a little about it??


----------



## Dub (Nov 13, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 13, 2005)

It looks like a preform to me. When Indians went to a stone source far from where they were livin` at the time, they would use hammerstones to knock large spalls or flakes off the original stone. These spalls were then trimmed with antler hammers or billets as we call them to the shape of your piece there. A lot of these could then be transported in a pouch or tumpline backpack to their camp or village and then knapped into whatever points or tools they needed. There would be much less weight to be carried on a long trip this way. These preforms are shaped a lot like our modern steel ax blades and many people think that they were ax or tomahawk blades. This is not usually the case. That one seems to be a little bit more narrow for its overall length than most I`ve seen, so there`s a chance it could be a spear point or knife blade that has been battered up over the centuries. Still, it`s a nice artifact to be kept and treasured for what it was and who gave it to you. Thanks for postin` it.


----------



## Trizey (Nov 14, 2005)

nicodemus-  Great information, any idea how old this could be?

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## dutchman (Nov 14, 2005)

That's a cool something to have. Thanks for the post and thatks to Nic for the history lesson. I didn't know any of that stuff. Way cool.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 14, 2005)

Just judgin` by the picture, I`d guess it is Archaic-roughly 7,000 years old, give or take.


----------



## Bow Only (May 13, 2006)

It certainly could be a preform, but look at the edges closely.  It appears to have some use damage to one of the edges, and if there is, that would rule out a preform.  If the edges have delicate chipping, it's probably a flint celt.  The size makes me want to think celt, but without holding it, it's tough to say.  It's either a preform or flint celt.


----------



## Trizey (May 20, 2008)

Back to the top....

Any other ideas?


----------



## Jake Allen (May 20, 2008)

First, thanks for bringing this to the top. I enjoyed the history lesson from Nic. The man has amazing knowledge.
It sure is a nice point.
Second, you deserve some kind of recognition for patience and consistency. 2 1/2" years waiting on a positive id. Good luck.


----------



## Hoss (May 20, 2008)

Well this one slide by me the first time around.  Thanks for the lesson in pounding on rocks Nic and Bow Only.

Hoss


----------



## Trizey (May 21, 2008)

Jake Allen said:


> Second, you deserve some kind of recognition for patience and consistency. 2 1/2" years waiting on a positive id. Good luck.


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (May 21, 2008)

Very interesting.........


----------



## swampstalker (May 30, 2008)

Looks like a flint axe or celt, probably archaic


----------

